# Old school PG amps vs PPI amps



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

Back in the early to mid 90's I had an MS-275 and an MS-2125 PG amp. A friend of mine had a couple PPI amps and we pulled the covers off the amps to check out the guts before we installed them into our systems. As we all know, both of these companies built extremely nices amps. In fact, the argument could be made they built some of the best amps made at the time. But my friend and I noticed how much beefier the components were in the PG amps compared to that of the PPI. Once these amps were installed in our systems, they sounded completely flawless and had plenty of power. What puzzles me is looking through various threads where old school amps are discussed there appears to many more people who preferred the PPI's over the PG's. I never owned any of the PPI amps myself, am I missing something? What was it about the PPI's that demanded such a following?


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

IMO, the ppi amps had a punchier sound that sounded more dynamic. The pg ms amp had better detail but was a softer and smoother sounding.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Go here and see.

www.phoenixphorum.com

There's a few people on there that rebuild amps and know their stuff. They'll fill you in on all you'll want to know.

We're all fairly biased torwards PG (DUH!) but a lot of us like our PPIs of yesteryear, as do I.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

drake78 said:


> IMO, the ppi amps had a punchier sound that sounded more dynamic. The pg ms amp had better detail but was a softer and smoother sounding.


to me the memphis mclass amps i've run fit your description of the pg ms amps to a t. and my pg xenon amps have a really punchy sound that just flat out rocks whatever they're pushing.

i've also heard that the new rsd amps have been built to sound like the old ms amps. any truth to this?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

The new RSD amps were designed by the same engineer that designed the MS series.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah but the RSD's don't even look as nice as the Xenon series. 

Not very beefy inside.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> Yeah but the RSD's don't even look as nice as the Xenon series.
> 
> Not very beefy inside.


rsd= gutted Xenon....they took out all the fancy stuff to make them cheap...I dont know if they have the same kind of power...Xenons were the last dying breath for pg...

I love the PG stuff but once they moved on after the MS/MPS stuff the looks went down...no more plexiglass bottoms and gold pcb boards...well after the ZX models...

The ZPA was the sweetest amps from PG...nothing PPI made ever looked so good inside...

come on..even for idiots like me , its easy to see the PG amps were built for business....

I have tried and not tried lots of amps but the PG amps have never disapointed me...that includes the smallest ones I have tried which pushed my JL sub better than some more powerful other amps...

proved to me hands down they knew what they were doing...

heck I need to slap myself for ever buying anything else...and yet I still do to try them out...

problem with PG stuff is the certain amp whores have driven all the PG stuff up and so I cant afford to have $5-600 worth of amps in the car when they need cap replacements and such after being in service for 10+ years...

ok...enough of my rant..


----------

